# spatone and pregnacare?



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi there,

i am taking one sachet spatone daily (with oj) which has totally helped with my tiredness (mildy anemic 10.5 at 24 weeks), but past week or so this LO is taking even more out of me (plus my ms is back) and i want to start back on pregnacare this last leg, is it okay to take both??

cheers


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear you're feeling   again. I'm sure you know that the best thing for the tiredness is plenty of rest but I can imagine you don't get much of that with an active toddler  

No problem taking both together but in theory you shouldn't need to as Pregnacare will provide the iron that you need. The advantage of Spatone is that it absorbs better and seems to cause less constipation than iron in tablet form so not sure that using both would be of benefit in terms of side effects (IYKWIM).

Hope you feel better soon  

Maz x


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Maz!


----------

